

Ask YC: Do any of you primarily target women? - patio11

The other day I was launching a piece of linkbait to promote my software.  I tried promoting it through a campaign on Stumbleupon, which lets you show the advertisement only to certain demographics.  This made me practically scream with joy -- I immediately restricted it to 25-99 year old ladies.<p>Then I realized "Wow, that is probably pretty rare for software companies".  But that is, judging by customer contacts and names on orders and credit cards, about 95% of my business.<p>Anybody else here in my situation?  Got any tips, tricks, etc?
======
wehriam
Laughing too hard to read beyond the title. Yes, I primarily target women.

------
apgwoz
I'm assuming from your profile, that your bingo card creator is what we're
talking about and have to say that I find this discovery fascinating, but am
not surprised. When ABC ran it's Primetime Bingo TV show last season, my wife
was printing like 30 cards to follow along from home. She loved it. And, not
for the chance to "win fantastic prizes" either (1. Math Degree, so she knows
the Odds; 2. The "everybody wins" prizes were like $5 gift cards if I
remember).

I would have guessed that "Married with Children" just made up the Peggy Bundy
_loves_ Bingo part of the story, but no--Girls apparently dig Bingo.

------
callmeed
I've got a startup in the works that will lean a bit towards the female
demographic.

Facebook ads allow you to target specific genders and age ranges.

It shouldn't be too hard to find the top web properties among women.

